# 24" Saugeye



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

River continues to be a little on the high side but it is starting to clear up ever so slightly and was noticeably warmer. Fished hard for 2 hours with nothing to show for it... but as the sun was setting and I was amost ready to go, I got into a very nice 24" saugeye. It immediately ran into the current making for a fairly difficult fight. The $1.97 Walmart minnow in fire tiger is really proving to be a producer.

Thanks to the young man who took the picture, hope you do well on your next outing.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/54654/ppuser/8756


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice saugeye! Well done.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Ok, I am hitting the river tomorrow!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

It looks like you're picking up where you left off last season, Scott! Great job! Thanks for the tip on the cheap crankbait, too!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ok i have caught 1000s of them ... but thats a walleye ....just saying ....look it up


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Angler of the year... a well deserved title. I really like you because you are a fishing nut.  You are also willing to share information & donate your time generously. I'm looking forward to reading your reports this season. Very nice fish sir.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Another nice one! 
I still havent gotten out; Ill be making time this weekend though.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> ok i have caught 1000s of them ... but thats a walleye ....just saying ....look it up


They are very easy to mis-identify especially this time of year when the colors tend to be muted or washed out, but I am pretty sure this is a saugeye for 2 reasons. 1) I have not seen a report of anyone catching walleye in this part of the river in my 4 years on this site and 2) It is not obvious in the photo, but fish had the dark blotches on the dorsal fin that are characteristic of saugeye but not walleye. Links below give ODNR descriptions for both species.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/saugeye/tabid/6750/Default.aspx

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/species_a_to_z/SpeciesGuideIndex/walleye/tabid/6781/Default.aspx


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I bet they taste just like walleye


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Assuming that Saugeyes (although hybrid) still attempt to spawn, they should be doing it now in the river. Last I heard, it was around 44 degrees? We've probably already passed the pike spawn.

If the warming trend continues, we might see an early smallmouth spawn.

Nice catch again, Scott.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

River Anglin said:


> We've probably already passed the pike spawn.
> 
> If the warming trend continues, we might see an early smallmouth spawn.


At what temp do Pike Spawn??

Would love to see a good spawn year without highwater for the smallmouth!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

SMBHooker said:


> At what temp do Pike Spawn??
> 
> Would love to see a good spawn year without highwater for the smallmouth!!


40 degrees on the pike spawn, it should be done.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

SConner said:


> 40 degrees on the pike spawn, it should be done.


Thanks Sconner,

I know noth'en when it comes to Pike, but that is surprising to me that they spawn in such cold water.

I imagine then with all the rain and increased flows we had on the North GMR, this has a negative impact on the Pike spawn???


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

one word Awesome!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

SMBHooker said:


> Thanks Sconner,
> 
> I know noth'en when it comes to Pike, but that is surprising to me that they spawn in such cold water.
> 
> I imagine then with all the rain and increased flows we had on the North GMR, this has a negative impact on the Pike spawn???


It is hard to say how the pike spawn was because they go up into feeder creeks and will spawn in shallow grassy areas. Some of the flooded areas could have provided good spawning ground, only time will tell.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I believe that the northern pike is a cold water species. It thrives up North and is considered a nuisance in parts of Canada. That's why I am very much interested and concerned with the population in the GMR. You won't find a pike in Alabama and we are right on the borderline for the southernmost limits of the ideal habitat. Pike have existed in the GMR for a long time, but were very rare until about the last 5 years. They are still fairly rare and their spawns are probably largely unsuccessful. Back to the topic at hand, they do tend to spawn when water temperatures reach 40 degrees. I think it's even before maple trees begin to drain their sap for maple syrup. As soon as the big thaw begins from February's frozen grip, the pike get horny.

As Scott already mentioned, they tend to prefer shallow, slow-moving weedy areas for spawning. Those areas are found in the creeks. I would think that the recent flooding of the river system has actually been a benefit for the pike spawn. They had greater access to their preferred areas. I just don't know how long it takes for the fry to hatch. If they laid eggs in areas which dried up quickly when the water receded, that would just screw it all up. I have to believe that the fish would instinctually know not to do that.

We'll know this summer if people are reporting catches of small pike. That would be very good news.

I can't explain why, but I treasure the Northern Pike above all other fish in the river. I have only caught one and that is thanks only to the master of the upper GMR (SConner) leading me to it.


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

Congatulations on your great start to the new year! I fish the southern GMR & it's been a slow start down here. I usually do pretty good on saugeyes down here but from what I understand it's a much better saugeye fishery up north. I'm not looking for specific spots but how far north do you usually go? I primarily fish south because it's close to home & my time is usually limited but I'm interested in trying some northern areas when time will permit. I have caught some very good quality fish down here I just think the over all numbers are better up north. I got one 2 yrs ago that was 27&1/2". I checked the river yesterday & fished for a few min. & it's just about right down here. If we go a couple more days without heavy rain it shoud be good. Hopefully will be able to join you in posting some pics. soon. Once again, congrats on a great start!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

smithbgfsh - sent pm


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

I caught my first GMR smallmouth on Thursday on a spinnerbait in the far north GMR; it went 2 pounds. They should be hitting pretty good with the recent warm weather. For some reason, I don't catch many pike in March. Maybe they are still in spawn mode; or recovering from it? By April, I start seeing more of them. From what I have read, pike spawn right after ice-out.

Great catch Sconnner!


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

According to indianlake.com, lake temp was 51 degrees this morning. The river temp should be similar. Smallies should be feeding heavily now.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

nice fish, since saugeye are sterile, how do they get in the river? I had not heard of a river stocking program like the lakes have. I've fished the GMR a lot south of dayton and a little north of dayton and have not caught a toothy-critter yet. I prob just havent been in the right place at the right time.


----------

